# Making your booth stand out in 2014



## jcatblum

We have done a few seasons of farmers market, mostly produce & a dozen or so shows with soaps. I am always reflecting on how to improve & racking my brain for new ideas. Lets share how we try to stand out & how we can improve on 2014.

I practice setting up my booth at home, take pictures & critique it a few days later. Much easier for me to see what I need to change when I have a "cold" look.

I think it is important that the "bones" of the booth are the start to displaying your product nicely. 

One of my secrets that other vendors always comment on is using 18"wide 6 ft table. Doesn't seem like a big deal, but gives customers much more room in your both.

A must have is Tablecloths that are free of wrinkles & a color that allows your product to be the star. 

Have product staggered in height. If using baskets & like containers tilt them some the product can be viewed easily. I prop my baskets with large 3 ring binders, or large pieces of Styrofoam like you would find in packaging an appliance. I cover my prop pieces in a large piece of fabric that I have quickly surged the edges.

I buy lots of containers from thrift stores & such. I give EVERY wooden container a coat of American General Java Gel stain so that all of my containers match. I have yet to find a product this stain doesn't cover, it is seriously my best friend!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DSY50Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I think anything you can do to help the customers understand the product is important, along with good signage. When I did farmers market I lined my hot pepper baskets with fabric that had flames on it, everyone always knew what peppers where hot. I haven't came up with any memorable soap signs yet, but I keep trying. With my peppers I also had a pepper called lipstick. Made a sign for it "I look hot, but I promise I am not!" I would get a dz plus comments a day on the sign. The sign was even featured on the local news when they did a farmers market feature. 

The closer you can get your product to the customers the better, I do an outside L when on a corner booth. But always have to be flexible since you never know where your booth will be placed. Twice this yr I had a column in the center of my booth!!!! These were school type fairs & it REALLY messed up what I had planned in my mind. 

I really want to use a beer box as the base for a soap riser for beer soaps, just haven't found that sturdy beer box that coordinates with my booth yet. I also want to get some good photos of my goats & try to use them as an image on my goat milk soap signs.

Please share what you do to make your booth looking good, or neat ideas you have seen!


----------



## girlishcharm2004

Do you have pictures you could share?  I would love the see some of the descriptions you're talking about!  

A friend of mine suggested using things to decorate to create a shopping environment.  One suggestion was to put a chalkboard sign in a wash basin with a wash board next to it.  I thought that was a cute idea.  I really like the chalkboard look for a more natural and rustic look.

I'm definitely going to invest in a floor length table cloth!  I don't like the table to look too crowded, but I haven't figured out an amazing solution yet.  What is a "18"wide 6 ft table" and how does it give people more room?  I need help with the visual!


----------



## soap_rat

I don't have much to add but I appreciate all this info!  

At my first craft fair people were looking very silly leaning in to smell the samples without touching them, so I made little signs that read "Please touch!  Free smells!"  (Yes I stole "free smells" from Jimmy Johns!) A lot of people commented on them, repeating "free smells!"  and then I could add "I also have free samples of my lip balm and..."


----------



## jcatblum

I don't have any pics on this PC, but standard tables are 30" wide-- the extra 12 inches are big when you get into small booth spaces. If all you product fits onto 1 table then table size isn't a big deal. However, put 3 standard size tables into an 8x8 or 10x10 booth you quickly appreciate the extra 12 inches gained! 
 Here is the 18"table I have -- they also make some tables that are taller than the standard table, but they are usually double cost of a regular table.
http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Furniture-RB-1872-GG-18-Inch-Training/dp/B0072RQRME/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1387888780&sr=8-3&keywords=18%22+table
 & on my regular size tables I use these tablecloths. Love that they don't require much ironing & have a Velcro strip that goes down the side of the leg so you can easily access under your table.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008TLBABU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
 Wish they made a tablecloth to fit my skinner table, may bust out the sewing machine & alter one eventually. I am unable take decorative items to the show if they don't serve a purpose. It is hard to fit all my stuff into my van along with my girls. There were even times where my girls have had to hold soap the entire ride!


----------



## jcatblum

Here is a pic of some thrift store finds I coated with Java Gel stain. The box that has soap inside is a box that you put on your desk to hold papers, it only received 1 coat of stain. Everything else probably had 2 coat. No pics before the stain, but items were mostly honey oak before the java stain.


----------



## maya

I have a pinterest board with pictures I have collected with pics of booths I like and ideas about how to make a better booth. Of course, right now it has nothing on it, lol. http://www.pinterest.com/mayamade/booth-ideas-for-festivals/

I added some inspirational ideas!


----------



## jcatblum

Maya i have a Pinterest board for craft fair stuff too. Pinterest is a great place for inspiration. 

I am hesitant to post these pics, since my prices are shown & I know it is a touchy topic at times. Please ignore my prices & pretend like you see a pretty banner hanging on the front of the table (it was misplaced in the van at the moment) 
Wish I would have taken a pic of the back side of my tables, I had product displayed on both sides of my corner table. 


This pic has most of my display containers covered with fabric & my skinny table isn't in the pic. DD was using it since she set up selling pinback buttons & magnets.


----------



## maya

Well I can't see the prices. I tried, honest! 

Your deco is very nice. I like the black, it is very modern and upscale. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jcatblum

maya said:


> Well I can't see the prices. I tried, honest!
> 
> Your deco is very nice. I like the black, it is very modern and upscale. Thank you for sharing!



iPhone pics in a dark barn must help cover the prices. The black is good when it is nice & clean. However, it shows marks easy from unwrapped soaps & such. Also shows dirt from the floors, so I keep wet wipes handy to wipe clean if possible. I started with grey table clothes & they always showed oil marks. Not sure if I will ever find the perfect color.

 Anyone else have booth pics or ideas to share????


----------



## maya

I am digging mine up as we speak.


----------



## maya

Tiny show but I sold out of product. I couldn't do my proper booth set up, so some things I am sure only we would notice really bothered me (legs showing for instance) And I couldn't get my second table from the person I loaned it too.


----------



## cmzaha

I use 4x8 folding tables that raise to different heights. I am able to put 7 tables in my 10x10 booth with a walk space on one side. I also use boards which I cover to add additional elevation to my tables. Four tables go across the front and two on one side with one table in the back for our use not display. I use 8 ft fitted table clothes across the front tables. This method of stacking tables gives a lot of real estate in a little 10x10 booth


----------



## jcatblum

Maya, how do you like putting products on a shelf for display? Do lots of people notice the shelf? Garden Ridge has a large selection of folding shelves most around $50-$60 & I have been on the fence about buying one.  I worry how it will hold up being broken down so many times.
 cmzaha I have had 4ft tables on my list for a while. DH insist I have enough tables, but what does he know! 

 Here is my pinterest board for Craft Fair Ideas
http://www.pinterest.com/jcatblum/craft-fair/


----------



## whiskandbowl

Hello! Mostly lurker here, but I always love seeing threads with pictures, so I figured I'd share mine.

I'm still deciding on an accent color. Most likely going to be lilac to match my logo, but I went with red for this show because (a) I had a red cloth and (b) it was close to Christmas.


----------



## maya

jcatblum said:


> Maya, how do you like putting products on a shelf for display? Do lots of people notice the shelf? Garden Ridge has a large selection of folding shelves most around $50-$60 & I have been on the fence about buying one.  I worry how it will hold up being broken down so many times.
> cmzaha I have had 4ft tables on my list for a while. DH insist I have enough tables, but what does he know!
> 
> Here is my pinterest board for Craft Fair Ideas
> http://www.pinterest.com/jcatblum/craft-fair/



So I had Goats skulls tied with ribbon to them, so kids noticed and loved the goats skulls and their parents shopped. The top shelf was great, I could reach over and grab a lotion bar when some one said "do you have lotion bars." But, I had to show them and they would say "OH! there is more!" it was like I had to walk them over to the shelf. I think it would work better if the shelf was on the table (and the table had leg risers to make it taller.) I think I have a the beginnings of a great set up for spring, and it will involve the table in a different spot.


----------



## jcatblum

Wiskandbowl weren't you thrilled to find the containers that look like they are holding lip balm, guessing you purchased them at Walmart??  Dollar Tree also has them but only 3 compartments. They work so well. DD even uses them to sort her pinback buttons. I do think I would prefer the lilac color on the table instead of the red. 

 Maya finding a way to arrange your product is half the battle! I agree you are off to a good start.  I know you said your other table was out on loan. Not sure what size it is, what if you put your shelf in the center of your display? a card table on each side? When you are bored at home one day try it out & snap some pics.


----------



## cmzaha

maya said:


> So I had Goats skulls tied with ribbon to them, so kids noticed and loved the goats skulls and their parents shopped. The top shelf was great, I could reach over and grab a lotion bar when some one said "do you have lotion bars." But, I had to show them and they would say "OH! there is more!" it was like I had to walk them over to the shelf. I think it would work better if the shelf was on the table (and the table had leg risers to make it taller.) I think I have a the beginnings of a great set up for spring, and it will involve the table in a different spot.


 
Biggest problem I see with the shelf is the fact it is turned the wrong way. The shelf needs to be turned or at least angled to be seen from the front. Also it would be better if the shelf color matches your table coverings. 

You might be better with a table across the end and a couple of boards for elevation. By using a table the products can be seen without anything distracting the eye. ie shelf cross boards. The 4ft Lifetime tables are something I can live without. I get them from Sam's Club for under $40 ea. At one of my weekly markets I can fudge space and at times I use 8 tables. Four across the front and 2 on each side with elevations for each table. LOL, I keep the owner of the markets wife supplied with soaps and products, so I get away with a lot!


----------



## whiskandbowl

jcatblum said:


> Wiskandbowl weren't you thrilled to find the containers that look like they are holding lip balm, guessing you purchased them at Walmart??  Dollar Tree also has them but only 3 compartments. They work so well. DD even uses them to sort her pinback buttons. I do think I would prefer the lilac color on the table instead of the red.
> 
> Maya finding a way to arrange your product is half the battle! I agree you are off to a good start.  I know you said your other table was out on loan. Not sure what size it is, what if you put your shelf in the center of your display? a card table on each side? When you are bored at home one day try it out & snap some pics.



I was! I need to get a couple more, but I cannot find them anymore (hate Walmart!!! :evil: Last time I looked, they only had colored ones. I will have to check my local Dollar Tree next!

I agree on the red, IMO it's a bit "in your face" but it worked for that show. Tables and cloths were provided, so my table was one of 2-3 others that weren't stark white. Probably won't use red again.


----------



## Miz Jenny

whiskandbowl said:


> I was! I need to get a couple more, but I cannot find them anymore (hate Walmart!!! :evil: Last time I looked, they only had colored ones. I will have to check my local Dollar Tree next!
> 
> I agree on the red, IMO it's a bit "in your face" but it worked for that show. Tables and cloths were provided, so my table was one of 2-3 others that weren't stark white. Probably won't use red again.



The red is eye-catching and probably sets you apart from other vendors. That's what you want. We're artisans. Avant-garde is what customers expect. I use a black table skirt and whatever strikes my fancy for an overlay. This winter I'm going to make two 7ft cloths. Hopefully will be able to find something kitschy. We have only one fabric store 70mins away so may have to order online. Ahhh, the joys of living in the Northern Ontario bush. :-D


----------



## Spicey477

Here is a pic of my table from my first show this Dec. I just had a hallway space (actually at the dead end of a hallway next to the restrooms) not a square area. Sorry for the addition of my Mom in here, but it was the only pic I had with my easel and sign included. I bought the tablecloths (one black and one burlap with the burlap one on top) from a recommendation I saw on here, bought a crate from JoAnn and spray painted it black and then all of the silver baskets are from my sister's pantry . I did one other show before Christmas with the same setup. I am trying to get into a Valentines Day show, hopefully that will happen and maybe I will have some time to change it up!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

At first glance I thought it would be odd with the product hidden behind the signs, now I see the samples in front, which is a cool idea


----------



## Spicey477

You are right, from that angle they look hidden. It is more spread out than that and at my second show people were definitely grabbing jars out of the baskets to purchase so it didn't seem like a barrier, for lack of a better word.


----------



## jcatblum

Found a new riser to use, was in my get rid of pile after spring cleaning the house. Walked by & light bulb suddenly came on. How did I not notice it before. It is a cell phone charging station. I see them at thrift stores all the time!!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Oh now that is superb!  So many options with that.  The Efficacious Gentleman WANTS!


----------



## Spicey477

Thanks Jcatblum for posting that pic! I was asked to put my scrubs in a shop on consignment,  but needed a display and I think that will be perfect!! Now to scrounge thrift shops and Homegoods...   What about a small amount of lip balm tubes, what is a good display for those at craft shows?


----------



## MzMolly65

I'm not selling soap but I love this display I found on a random internet search.  I'm sorry I don't know the owner of the booth or who took the photo so I can't give credit .. all I can say is, "it's NOT mine" .. but I would like it to be!

I'm not keen on the roses in the soap but love the wooden boxes, the natural colour, the straw and basically the rustic, yet classy look.


----------



## Seawolfe

Oh MzMolly! Ive seen pics of that one - I do believe she is in Covent Garden Market in London. Sort of the mother of farmers markets in a way


----------



## Spicey477

I have seen pics of that too, sent from a friend in the UK, but I couldn't find the pics to make sure of it! He mentioned Cath Kidson but I looked up that site and I didn't see any B&B. Lovely!!


----------



## maya

MzMolly65 said:


> I'm not selling soap but I love this display I found on a random internet search.  I'm sorry I don't know the owner of the booth or who took the photo so I can't give credit .. all I can say is, "it's NOT mine" .. but I would like it to be!
> 
> I'm not keen on the roses in the soap but love the wooden boxes, the natural colour, the straw and basically the rustic, yet classy look.



I have that on my pinterest board! I love that photo, it is such inspiration for me.


----------



## MzMolly65

Ok .. skipping the fabric in the middle part and just think about this ......... folding, lockable, handles and shelves full of soap.  As small as you want for a table top, or a bit taller for a floor display and just open/close and go.  Handy .. several here and there.

I'm all for displays that don't take hours to set up but still look professional and attractive.

ETA:  my super smart internet friend suggested putting something like this in a few pretty suitcases so you look like you're traveling .. a traveling soapman!  You could have them stand on edge or laying down like a normal suitcase.  Might be a fun idea.


----------



## navigator9

Over the years, my craft fair display had evolved and gone through many changes. I usually do them alone, so I'm limited by the fact that I have to be able to carry everything myself. One thing that draws me in when I'm a craft fair shopper is a colorful display, so I've worked on that in my own. Whiskandbowl, I'd be making a beeline to your table! Also, I think a great banner makes a difference, I just got a new one that covers the entire length of my table. I'm currently satisfied with much of my display, except I need more height, and I'm still working on that. I've decided to try some kind of lightweight box that I can transport soap to the fair in, then flip upside down and stack soaps on top of, in back of my regular display. I'll probably cover it in a fabric that's complimentary to my table cover. 

I just wish I could finally decide my display is "perfect", because all of this trial and error, (three different sets of tables, two different hand trucks, three different table covers) is expensive!


----------



## Spicey477

Navigator, I bought a wooden crate from Michaels or Joann (with a coupon of course) that comes unfinished.  I spray painted with black chalkboard paint but the possibilities are endless.  I do exactly what you mentioned, I carry my product in it and then flip it up on its side and put product in it and on top. I think it was $7 w a coupon.


----------



## dixiedragon

I have only done a few little craft shows, etc, but what works really well for me is those modular shelving units - where you have a bunch of grids that you assemble into cubicles. They don't take up much room in the car, and you can build your display up off of the surface of the table.


----------



## MzMolly65

Ok .. even though I've been reading this thread for many days now, this morning my eyes saw the title and my brain read, "How to make your boobs stand out in 2014"

I either need an eye exam or more sleep!!  Just thought I'd share a laugh this morning.


----------



## Spicey477

Well, MzMolly, depending on the show...that may not be a bad plan!


----------



## Sagebrush

I love all the info on this thread...there are a lot of great tips! I've done some craft fairs and art walks, but I'm doing my first farmer's market in about a month where I'll actually be having a booth


----------



## maya

Okay. I worked on some stuff for my booth recently. Here is a folding screen I made out of two screen doors. Lets see if I can upload the pic. 


Okay. I'll be back in a minute with the pics. Knock wood.


----------



## maya

Okay. I worked on some stuff for my booth recently. Here is a folding  screen I made out of two screen doors. Lets see if I can upload the pic.  


Okay. I'll be back in a minute with the pics. Knock wood.

I am  also working on trays for the bar and liquid soap. I'll have seven of  them when I am done, that coordinate, but not match the above screen. I  am so excited!


----------



## maya

Well, it isn't allowing me to post pics, so here is the link. http://s302.photobucket.com/user/mayamade/media/IMG_3485_zps4c3f90ea.jpg.html


----------



## Dennis

MzMolly65 said:


> Ok .. even though I've been reading this thread for many days now, this morning my eyes saw the title and my brain read, "How to make your boobs stand out in 2014"
> 
> I either need an eye exam or more sleep!!  Just thought I'd share a laugh this morning.



The eyesight does tend to trick us as the years pile up.  Combine that with some hearing loss and what you think you see and hear can sometimes be hilarious.


----------



## MzMolly65

Dennis said:


> Combine that with some hearing loss and what you think you see and hear can sometimes be hilarious.



WHAT?  Did you say, "How to make my TOOTH stand out."?


----------



## Dennis




----------



## MzMolly65

Dennis said:


> View attachment 7519




ROFLMAO!!  That's me on the right btw.


----------



## maya

Or, ya know, you could repeat yourself multiple times all starting with Okay. :eyeroll:


----------



## DeeAnna

Here's another helpful thread on the subject of booths and fairs. It was started by Shawnee aka Alchemy and Ashes, a talented Florida soaper. She's into Ren Faires and related events, and her booth shows that influence. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=30560


----------



## Sagebrush

Thanks, DeeAnna...that was a great read! 

And the rest of you are cracking me up! That dog picture had me literally laughing out loud


----------



## Celestial Balance

cmzaha said:


> I use 4x8 folding tables that raise to different heights. I am able to put 7 tables in my 10x10 booth with a walk space on one side. I also use boards which I cover to add additional elevation to my tables. Four tables go across the front and two on one side with one table in the back for our use not display. I use 8 ft fitted table clothes across the front tables. This method of stacking tables gives a lot of real estate in a little 10x10 booth




My brain is not calculating the math on this. How do you get 4, 8 ft tables across the front of a 10 space? Do you have a photo? Are you doing them at different levels?


----------



## Celestial Balance

Here are some photos of my set up.... It is crazy how much my colors and style have evolved over the years. This year I am thinking of ditching the burlap because it wrinkles so easily and makes me nutty to look at it and see it wrinkled. I use old wood crates and try to find wood boxes and such at thrift stores. I am considering making them all the same color because I am tired of them being all different. I like to use bed risers to get some height on my tables. Raise those tables up and it helps with sales. I try to add dimension and get things up.


----------



## navigator9

Wow, you get a whole lotta product into that small space. You could give lessons on how to get the most out of every inch you've paid for!


----------



## MzMolly65

How to make a little look like a lot?  

I've been making soap since November .. not a really long time but I feel I've got my favorites figured out and they've all been tested by family and friends.  I've sorted out my quirks and can answer most peoples questions without hesitation.  I feel ready but want to be careful and go slowly.

There's a gift shop at the local marina that took a small bunch on consignment  so I can test the sales markets before thinking I'm "all that and a bag of chips", LOL!  She was very happy with what I brought her and thought it would sell quickly.  I'll go this Saturday and check on that.

My bedroom is a  mess of curing soap and supplies, hubby is complaining (you all said he  would) and while I love feeding this artistic yet useful hobby, I either need to sell it or I need to cut back on making it. "Boo on the cutting back part", she frowns.

I had a tiny, beach front market lined up that would be perfect tourist sales but wouldn't require me to have a lot of stock so I could gently test the market before jumping in whole hog but that fell through when the market owner decided they needed to covert that land to parking space *sighs* (sing with me .. pave paradise and put up a parking lot)

I checked a few other markets near me.  One has no soap at the moment and another has 1 soap seller but I saw her soaps and without knocking anyone, I feel I would still do well there.  Anyway .. they are bigger markets with full 10x10 spaces and I don't feel I have enough stock to fill that adequately and have it look nice.  I have about 50 lbs of ready stock and anything else I'm making needs cure time.  In that 50 lbs I have about 3 different recipes with 16 different colours and scents.  Does anyone think I can fill a 10x10 with just that amount of stock and make it look like I have TONS of stock?

Usually more is better because I think poorly stocked booths always look so sad, at least from my perspective.  Any thoughts?  If I can't make it look professional I won't do it.  

I'm playing with different ideas but would love feedback from those of you who were once new at this but are more experienced now.


----------



## Seawolfe

If I were facing my first 10x10 booth like you, I'd find a friend to share it with me. You could set it up like two completely different booths, or of your stuff is similar or compliments each other than set up like that (provided the people who make the market allow it). 

But maybe that's just me - I like to buddy up when I test new waters.

Though if I needed a bunch of stuff and didn't have time for soap to cure, Id make a bunch of bath fizzies, sugar scrubs, lotion bars, lip balms & body butters. Those are all quick and easy. And maybe find cute soap dishes, scrubbies and shaving stuff (if you do shaving soap). 

Of course I know nothing of selling soap


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I agree with Seawolfe. Items that don't need to cure but are related to soap would be a good way to fill up space.

Another idea: use tablescaping to visually fill up the area while taking up space. Boxes, shelves, baskets... They provide a professional-looking touch while delineating areas where product is and isn't. They also take up space that you would otherwise feel like you needed to fill with product if you just had soaps out in rows on the table.


----------



## Spicey477

I don't know, MzMolly.  I have done a few shows, none were a 10x10 booth size, just indoor table size shows.  Now that it is spring and I am looking to do some outdoor markets, I am intimidated by the whole 10x10 thing.  I like the idea of sharing space, but what about just moving your table up to the "front" of the booth area, or halfway up, so that you are not using the whole 10x10 space?  Is that considered bad form to not use up the whole space?


----------



## Celestial Balance

like others are saying make complimentary products for filler and to increase sales. Just remember anything other than soap is a cosmetic so label properly. The best favor you can do yourself is to get Marie Gales book "Soap & Cosmetic Labeling"  she makes the FDA gibberish easy to understand. 

Use baskets they take up space. You can fill them with basket filler stuff like dried moss, stuff I call birds nest which is shredded wood filler for baskets..then you can put a few bars, fluff them up and make it look fuller. Do not forget you need a cute stand for your business cards.... signs with information on ingredients fill out a table nicely...there is a lot you can do to make it look full and organized. :razz:



MzMolly65 said:


> How to make a little look like a lot?
> 
> I've been making soap since November .. not a really long time but I feel I've got my favorites figured out and they've all been tested by family and friends.  I've sorted out my quirks and can answer most peoples questions without hesitation.  I feel ready but want to be careful and go slowly.
> 
> There's a gift shop at the local marina that took a small bunch on consignment  so I can test the sales markets before thinking I'm "all that and a bag of chips", LOL!  She was very happy with what I brought her and thought it would sell quickly.  I'll go this Saturday and check on that.
> 
> My bedroom is a  mess of curing soap and supplies, hubby is complaining (you all said he  would) and while I love feeding this artistic yet useful hobby, I either need to sell it or I need to cut back on making it. "Boo on the cutting back part", she frowns.
> 
> I had a tiny, beach front market lined up that would be perfect tourist sales but wouldn't require me to have a lot of stock so I could gently test the market before jumping in whole hog but that fell through when the market owner decided they needed to covert that land to parking space *sighs* (sing with me .. pave paradise and put up a parking lot)
> 
> I checked a few other markets near me.  One has no soap at the moment and another has 1 soap seller but I saw her soaps and without knocking anyone, I feel I would still do well there.  Anyway .. they are bigger markets with full 10x10 spaces and I don't feel I have enough stock to fill that adequately and have it look nice.  I have about 50 lbs of ready stock and anything else I'm making needs cure time.  In that 50 lbs I have about 3 different recipes with 16 different colours and scents.  Does anyone think I can fill a 10x10 with just that amount of stock and make it look like I have TONS of stock?
> 
> Usually more is better because I think poorly stocked booths always look so sad, at least from my perspective.  Any thoughts?  If I can't make it look professional I won't do it.
> 
> I'm playing with different ideas but would love feedback from those of you who were once new at this but are more experienced now.


----------



## Celestial Balance

so I considered what *cmzaha *had posted about all those tables...I am still not sure how you get 8 ft long tables ACROSS and allow customers access but I took her idea and since I was doing a HUGE show I shared booth with a friend to cut down on my costs. I paid the booth she paid the gas and hotel...she paid less but I have more products. She made all the textiles in the photos, wash cloths, soap savers, poufs etc... We decided to split down the middle and put an island in. We used 6 four ft tables, the first 3 are stair stepped and are in the booth width ways. The 4th and 5th one are on risers side by side length ways and the last is on risers at the back width ways. It really worked to create space to walk around and kept us out of each others ways.


----------

